# You could have knocked me over with feather.



## COMachinist (Jun 19, 2018)

Well another day of fixing stuff working on the 3ph motor conversion. It was kind of hot today, and when I came in from the shop, Wife asked how much a new lathe would be so I can get back to some of the project and none of them for her. She said she let me get a new one, WHAT! Where did that come from? I can replace my old clausing? Yep, you been working hard on the shop equipment and you have not been fishing but once this year. I didn,t know what to say, what should I say, I know some thing is coming at at me and I cant see it yet.
Thinking of a new 12x36” gear head PM.
CH


----------



## higgite (Jun 19, 2018)

Cancel all of your credit cards and freeze your bank account before it's too late! If it isn't already. 

Tom


----------



## savarin (Jun 19, 2018)

WOW! thats a keeper


----------



## Ray C (Jun 19, 2018)

-Y'a gotta look at the big picture my friend.    She's got you right where she wants you.


----------



## Superburban (Jun 19, 2018)

If its like mine, something big for her is right around the corner.


----------



## 7milesup (Jun 19, 2018)

Holy balls.   I wouldn't even know what to say.  I would have to go out to the street to check my fire number; make sure I was in the right house.   
Sleep with one eye open, maybe even on the couch.  Wait a minute....maybe that is a bad idea.  Maybe she WANTS you to sleep with her.  Hmmmm... very complicated situation here...


----------



## Janderso (Jun 19, 2018)

Guys, she loves him and wants him to be happy.
Why make it so complicated.
Oh, wait a minute....


----------



## Tozguy (Jun 20, 2018)

The way to a man's heart is through his shop  (or stomach) both good!


----------



## TonyRV2 (Jun 20, 2018)

The first thing I would have asked my wife is "Ok...who is he??!!"


----------



## Crank (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Crank (Jun 20, 2018)

Looks like you're blessed. Say thanks and carry on.

Mark


----------



## COMachinist (Jun 20, 2018)

Well after 48 years of marriage I find it hard to think she would do something dastardly. How ever I looked on QMT web site and the PM-1236 lathe which is all I can fit in my shop is back ordered. So maybe she looked  and knew they are out of stock. Oh well , it was fun thinking about a new QMT lathe  for a little while.
VBG
CH


----------



## 7milesup (Jun 20, 2018)

Tozguy said:


> The way to a man's heart is through his shop  (or stomach) both good!



My wife says that the way to a man's heart is through his chest with a sharp knife.   LOL


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jun 20, 2018)

She must have meant this one.

*1 x PM-1236T Lathe (Now in stock for immediate shipment, as shown below) .*

http://www.precisionmatthews.com/shop/pm-1236-t/


----------



## shooter123456 (Jun 20, 2018)

COMachinist said:


> Well after 48 years of marriage I find it hard to think she would do something dastardly. How ever I looked on QMT web site and the PM-1236 lathe which is all I can fit in my shop is back ordered. So maybe she looked  and knew they are out of stock. Oh well , it was fun thinking about a new QMT lathe  for a little while.
> VBG
> CH


At first, I read that as "After 48 hours of marriage" and thought something is up here!


----------



## DHarris (Jun 20, 2018)

Have you gone out to check the fenders on all of your vehicles yet??????????????????


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 20, 2018)

Go 14" and you won't need another , BE AFRAID VERY AFRAID WHEN A WIFE TELLS YOU BUY A NEW TOOL. So go big or go home.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 20, 2018)

Wow  she must really like fresh fish.

Either that or she want's to get you out of the house.


----------



## COMachinist (Jun 20, 2018)

Well I took the bait hook line and sinker I ordered Matt’s PM-1236T ultra precision with welded stell base and a BXA QCTP. It was the only 12x36 he had in stock. Plus it says 100% made in Taiwan and has NGK bearings. So I hope it lives upto the video since I didn’t the one I bought a ticket for, by the way who won that? It sure looked like a very nice lathe. So now I’m at Moms mercy now. I went for the 49.00 liftgate service so I can just roll it in the shop.
Now waiting


----------



## tweinke (Jun 20, 2018)

Isn't the drawing for that on Saturday?


----------



## extropic (Jun 20, 2018)

Congratulations. One day and done.


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jun 21, 2018)

Congratulations on the choice of lathe.

Did you get your discount code from the Video, Barz18 gets you 5% off everything. (it's at around 16:00 in the video)

BTW the draw is June 23rd so you could own 2 of them, wouldn't that be a laugh.

David.


----------



## Z2V (Jun 21, 2018)

Glad to hear you ordered the Taiwan version over the Chinese PM-1236,  I wish I had done the same.
Congrats


----------



## COMachinist (Jun 21, 2018)

Kiwi Canuck said:


> Congratulations on the choice of lathe.
> 
> Did you get your discount code from the Video, Barz18 gets you 5% off everything. (it's at around 16:00 in the video)
> 
> ...


Oh no I didn’t remember. Darn I guess if you snooze you loose. I have allready paid for it.
My bad
CH


----------



## Kiwi Canuck (Jun 21, 2018)

Call Matt, I'm sure he will take care of you.

David


----------



## COMachinist (Jun 22, 2018)

This is a fact, if you buy any machine from other than Matt you are crazy. They gave me the discount code price, even after I paid full price and Matt refunded the discount. Matt is the man. The service is fast, and QMT will bend over backwards to make you happy. I will be buying all the things I may need from Matt. They the best!
Thank you Matt and QMT, for your great service and fine tools, 5 star service all the way.
CH


----------

